# HELP Case 3594 powershift problem



## damaha250 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a case IH 3594 24speed powershift that has started a problem i have no idea whats wrong. Was working fine and suddenly stopped working. It runs fine. From start up it works shifts fine normal everything works. You can start it and it shifts fine perfect in every range and speed. Then after bout 5 minutes when you stop it will not move unless you push the swap switches beneath the clutch pedal with your fingers and hold them in. I have replaced both swap switches and the relay board on the console. I have checked the ground at the console and its good also. Anyone have any ideas


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

Check the harness connnectors. They can corrode from the inside out.


----------

